# 85mm 1.8G sample portrait shots @ 1.8



## Arvi_oh (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys I'm planning to buy the Nikkor 85mm 1.8G lens

Please post some Sample Portrait Shots with the lens @ 1.8

Thank you!


----------



## Patrice (Apr 15, 2013)

Look here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/nikkor85mmf18g/

or here:
portraits taken with 85mm 1.8g

a few more:
AF-S Nikkor 85mm/1.8G - a set on Flickr


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 16, 2013)

I always check this site out when looking for shots with specific gear

Over a million full-size sample photos from SLR and mirrorless cameras combined with different lenses


----------



## gwhiz (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's one that I took recently with this lens. 






DSC_0084 by Mark Goerner, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2013)

gwhiz said:


> Here's one that I took recently with this lens.
> 
> Can't figure out how to post pics cause i'm dumb but here's the link:
> 
> DSC_0084 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Pretty good sample. The sharpness in the DOF zone is quite good.


----------



## gardy (Apr 16, 2013)

i dont have any samples off hand but if your considering it, go for it, its a superb lens


----------

